# Tempmas 2015 Starts Here!



## SomeGamer (Dec 16, 2015)

T-hug said:


> A brand new New Nintendo 3DS


Firmware version?


----------



## Costello (Dec 16, 2015)

SomeGamer said:


> Firmware version?


a regular brand new N3DS. (but if you can find a site that sells 3DSes with older firmwares for the same price, that's fine too)


----------



## DeOpty (Dec 16, 2015)

yay, a competition that i will never win!


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 16, 2015)

I'll definitely be entering! 

Off-topic, here's the amiibo emoji


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 16, 2015)

Good luck to everyone who enters!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm assuming this has to be a physical display and not a photoshop/3D rendering?


----------



## T-hug (Dec 16, 2015)

DeOpty said:


> yay, a competition that i will never win!


It's worth a try you have the same chance as everybody else!



TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm assuming this has to be a physical display and not a photoshop/3D rendering?


Yes no digital entries, obviously you can use digital apps for design or whatever if you want, but the finished item must be a physical decoration.


----------



## Pluupy (Dec 16, 2015)

Hmm i'll try and make something nice.


----------



## Sliter (Dec 16, 2015)

ok this year I'm not taking part because of busy (not that last ear I made something great xp oh sheet there gones a year o-o)
but now I was bored so I did this 


 
/runs/


----------



## mashers (Dec 16, 2015)

Would it be possible for a vector version of the GBATemp logo to be uploaded somewhere? It would really help 

Edit - tagging @T-hug


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 16, 2015)

mashers said:


> Would it be possible for a vector version of the GBATemp logo to be uploaded somewhere? It would really help
> 
> Edit - tagging @T-hug


A quick search gave me this thread: https://gbatemp.net/threads/tempy-gbatemp-mascot-graphics.51083/

It has links to vector versions of Tempy.



jumpman17 said:


> Tempy v3 by shaunj66 (as rendered by tj_cool): SVG White (not visible on white background) | SVG Black


----------



## mashers (Dec 16, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> A quick search gave me this thread: https://gbatemp.net/threads/tempy-gbatemp-mascot-graphics.51083/
> 
> It has links to vector versions of Tempy.


Thanks buddy! Sorry, I did do a Google image search but I didn't see that result in there. Thanks again!


----------



## KJ1 (Dec 16, 2015)

Won't participate this one.. lol Good luck to everyone who will be participating..


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 16, 2015)

YAY tempmas!


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Dec 16, 2015)

I shall enter, I have a question though. Let's say someone wins the 2nd place prize, Can the game prize just be a PSN card code or something since waiting for cool sales is always fun.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 16, 2015)

So just an n3ds, but not an n3ds xl?


----------



## T-hug (Dec 16, 2015)

DiscostewSM said:


> So just an n3ds, but not an n3ds xl?


There may be a choice, it will be discussed with the lucky winner!


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 16, 2015)

Thought I'd ask because it isn't said in the OP; will the winner be chosen randomly or will the staff pick the best/most creative winner?


----------



## mashers (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm working on my entry now


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 16, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Thought I'd ask because it isn't said in the OP; will the winner be chosen randomly or will the staff pick the best/most creative winner?


I'm sure it'll be up to staff, then up to the community. It's usually like that.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 16, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Thought I'd ask because it isn't said in the OP; will the winner be chosen randomly or will the staff pick the best/most creative winner?


The staff will vote and choose their favourite entries.
@Arithmatics we've gone to a member vote in the past when the staff votes have been tied or we've felt it should be down to the community to decide.


----------



## Blue (Dec 16, 2015)

My body is ready...


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 16, 2015)

This is going to have a whole lot of people attempting. I'm not even going to try. However, good luck to those of you who are going to attempt this. I just want to see all the cool entries.


----------



## SomeGamer (Dec 16, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> This is going to have a whole lot of people attempting. I'm not even going to try. However, good luck to those of you who are going to attempt this. I just want to see all the cool entries.


If many people think like this, there won't be too many. But they can think the others think this way, so they'll enter regardless. And this can go on forever.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 16, 2015)

SomeGamer said:


> If many people think like this, there won't be too many. But they can think the others think this way, so they'll enter regardless. And this can go on forever.


I'm not skilled in the 3D art category. I'll make something like a paper airplane with the GBAtemp logo on it! XD


----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2015)

Good luck to everyone participating   
I hope we see lots of entries


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 16, 2015)

I might just get to show you guys the sewing skills that are running through my family for generations 

I have a nice idea in mind


----------



## tony_2018 (Dec 16, 2015)

anyone know how to knit?


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 16, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> This is going to have a whole lot of people attempting. I'm not even going to try. However, good luck to those of you who are going to attempt this. I just want to see all the cool entries.


Me too, I'm excited to see what our fellow Tempers can come up with.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 16, 2015)

Edited

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Does the decoration have to be real? Or can it be like a drawing or something that i can do on my PC?


----------



## Blue (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm nearly done il be finished tomorrow my 9 year old sister is helping me since i already have a 3DS


Jack_Sparrow said:


> Edited


Bortz said a brand new N3DS unless you find a website with exploitable 3Dses for the same price.


----------



## SomeGamer (Dec 16, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Does the decoration have to be real? Or can it be like a drawing or something that i can do on my PC?





T-hug said:


> Yes no digital entries, obviously you can use digital apps for design or whatever if you want, but the finished item must be a physical decoration.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 17, 2015)

T-hug said:


> n or whatever if you want, but the finished item must be a physical decoration.


So i guess i can't just photoshop a picture of a christmas ornimat? (too lazy to spell :-\)


----------



## VashTS (Dec 17, 2015)

NICE! was waiting for tempmas 2015!

last year a lowly old member like me won a prize so don't think you can't do it, think outside the box and do it!


----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2015)

Jacklack3 said:


> So i guess i can't just photoshop a picture of a christmas ornimat? (too lazy to spell :-\)


Ornament. 

And you can photoshop a picture, then print it, cut it out and hang it somewhere. There you go, physical decoration.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 17, 2015)

Veho said:


> Ornament.
> 
> And you can photoshop a picture, then print it, cut it out and hang it somewhere. There you go, physical decoration.


Well i don't have a printer...sheeeeeet. I guess i won't enter/win. :-(


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 17, 2015)

Huh. Tempmas is here again.

I just remembered I still have my half done entry for last year's tempmas that I never finished.

I may enter this.


----------



## Blue (Dec 17, 2015)

Heres my entry, i dont celebrate christmas so it's a poster


----------



## SomeGamer (Dec 17, 2015)

Aqib Ali said:


> Heres my entry, i dont celebrate christmas so it's a poster
> View attachment 33015


Why didn't you draw this poster in that 3DS screen and do this over and over to create the tunnel effect? Such a missed opportunity!  Great drawing!


----------



## Blue (Dec 17, 2015)

SomeGamer said:


> Why didn't you draw this poster in that 3DS screen and do this over and over to create the tunnel effect? Such a missed opportunity!  Great drawing!


Aww my god that would've been so cool =( and thanks my 9 year old sister helped me because I already have a 3DS so she has to "earn" it alternatively  she could wait till her birth day.


----------



## Enlapse (Dec 17, 2015)

I have some questions I didn't understand and may been explained (sorry!):

What kind of work we can submit? I mean, paperwork, graphics (images...), what?
In the second prize, what's the maximum price it can have? Instead of a game, we could have a Gateway or DSTWO+ or similar?
Thank you very much.


----------



## Blue (Dec 17, 2015)

Enlapse said:


> I have some questions I didn't understand and may been explained (sorry!):
> 
> What kind of work we can submit? I mean, paperwork, graphics (images...), what?
> In the second prize, what's the maximum price it can have? Instead of a game, we could have a Gateway or DSTWO+ or similar?
> Thank you very much.


1.it has to be physical
2.?


----------



## Enlapse (Dec 17, 2015)

Aqib Ali said:


> 1.it has to be physical
> 2.?


Thank you.

Knowing they're giving a game, I want to know what's the price cap it has. And if it is possible to switch it for a gateway or a dstwo+ cartdrige (since they're, cartdriges, "or games" haha).

Cheers.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 17, 2015)

Enlapse said:


> In the second prize, what's the maximum price it can have? Instead of a game, we could have a Gateway or DSTWO+ or similar?



We are not going to chop and change what the prizes are to suit people sorry. The prize is a game as we stated, for any platform and as long as its a reasonable price for a retail game. (no £200 special edition box sets etc)


----------



## Enlapse (Dec 17, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> We are not going to chop and change what the prizes are to suit people sorry. The prize is a game as we stated, for any platform and as long as its a reasonable price for a retail game. (no £200 special edition box sets etc)


Yeah, sorry for asking. It was a really obvious question, sorry again and thanks for answer.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 17, 2015)

Can we please have it snow in december on the website that would be sick. Maybe I will 3d print a temper ornament...


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 17, 2015)

@T-hug does the word Tempass 2015 and your username have to be on the actual decoration or can it be on a piece of paper next to it?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Guys, Who do you think Is the most notable staff? I need people to put on the thank you list


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 17, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Guys, Who do you think Is the most notable staff? I need people to put on the thank you list


all of them...?


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 17, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> all of them...?


Just who is most online


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 18, 2015)

So what would be considered inspired/themed? What sort of style is the GBATemp style? Would even a round ornament with the Tempmas image slapped onto it be considered as such? I'm concocting some ideas, but if they don't fit, then I'd want to know before I do anything.


----------



## Costello (Dec 18, 2015)

DiscostewSM said:


> So what would be considered inspired/themed? What sort of style is the GBATemp style? Would even a round ornament with the Tempmas image slapped onto it be considered as such? I'm concocting some ideas, but if they don't fit, then I'd want to know before I do anything.


you are overthinking this.
do your thing mate


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 18, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Just who is most online


All of the staff play a very major role on this site. If you're wanting to directly mention staff on your display I'd recommend writing "& others" as you will run out of room


----------



## Adeka (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm going to try to make something with the ideal of being very simple yet original


----------



## link6155 (Dec 18, 2015)

Here's my entry. It's a wallpaper/poster with a new spin on the GBAtemp logo:





This started as a very crude sketch drawn on a train ride:





You can get it as a wallpaper here: http://i.imgur.com/uVr9mO0.png


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 18, 2015)

link6155 said:


> Here's my entry. It's a wallpaper/poster with a new spin on the GBAtemp logo:



V



T-hug said:


> Yes *no digital entries*, obviously you can use digital apps for design or whatever if you want, but the finished item must be a physical decoration.


----------



## link6155 (Dec 18, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> V


In that case I could just print it out and call it a poster.

Updated the post to include a physical copy of my work now.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 18, 2015)

For people who are submitting entries already I advise you do not jump the gun and take your time before submitting anything. You still have almost a week left to work on your entry so why submit something now? The more you work on your entry the better it will be and the better chance you will have of winning something. Just some advice there.


----------



## Blue (Dec 18, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> For people who are submitting entries already I advise you do not jump the gun and take your time before submitting anything. You still have almost a week left to work on your entry so why submit something now? The more you work on your entry the better it will be and the better chance you will have of winning something. Just some advice there.


Can i delete my entry and add on or am i screwed.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 18, 2015)

Aqib Ali said:


> Can i delete my entry and add on or am i screwed.



Sure edit your post and remove the entry and submit it later when you have worked on it a bit more if you want.


----------



## Blue (Dec 18, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> Sure edit your post and remove the entry and submit it later when you have worked on it a bit more if you want.


Ok thanks


----------



## KJ1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Btw can we also get Wii U instead of the New 3ds?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 18, 2015)

KJ1 said:


> Btw can we also get Wii U instead of the New 3ds?



No.


----------



## KJ1 (Dec 18, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> No.


Oh okay..
We can get it for same cost approximately btw..


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 18, 2015)

KJ1 said:


> Oh okay..
> We can get it for same cost approximately btw..


Then if you win just sell the N3DS. Don't try to bend the rules


----------



## skypirate123 (Dec 18, 2015)

Time to go redecorate the front of my house... :'D


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 19, 2015)

People need to stop worrying so much about the prizes, and start worrying more about participating, contributing, and *making a great entry*.


----------



## hug0-a7x (Dec 19, 2015)

2nd place: A video game of your choice for any current platform
(Limited or collection editions ?)


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 19, 2015)

hug0-a7x said:


> 2nd place: A video game of your choice for any current platform
> (Limited or collection editions ?)



Here:



p1ngpong said:


> We are not going to chop and change what the prizes are to suit people sorry. The prize is a game as we stated, for any platform and as long as its a reasonable price for a retail game. (no £200 special edition box sets etc)


----------



## jsa (Dec 19, 2015)

Would hanging my 3DS on my Christmas tree with a custom homebrew app (with an animation or something) running count as an ornament? 
edit: oc I'd take a photo and upload it


----------



## VashTS (Dec 19, 2015)

working on mine tomorrow! the idea i have sounds cool, lets see how it translates


----------



## T-hug (Dec 19, 2015)

jsa said:


> Would hanging my 3DS on my Christmas tree with a custom homebrew app (with an animation or something) running count as an ornament?
> edit: oc I'd take a photo and upload it


A few people have asked this, surprisingly, and the answer is no. Although a very thoughtful, creative and interesting idea, entries must be 100% your own creation.


----------



## Blue (Dec 19, 2015)

jsa said:


> Would hanging my 3DS on my Christmas tree with a custom homebrew app (with an animation or something) running count as an ornament?
> edit: oc I'd take a photo and upload it


Edit: Never mind


----------



## jsa (Dec 20, 2015)

T-hug said:


> A few people have asked this, surprisingly, and the answer is no. Although a very thoughtful, creative and interesting idea, entries must be 100% your own creation.


Even if I made my own homebrew to display?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 20, 2015)

jsa said:


> Even if I made my own homebrew to display?


I would assume that if you coded the homebrew yourself then it would count, but that may not be the case...


----------



## Buck_7 (Dec 20, 2015)

So GBAtemp themed means simply having the GBAtemp logo on the decor? In what ways can a Christmas ornament by GBAtemp styled?


----------



## Akira (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm interested in joining this competition. I mean, I can right? Hopefully I can manage to come up with something before the deadline.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 21, 2015)

So for the game that the second placer gets, does he pay for the shipping and does the prize include the shipping as well?
Would it also be possible to gift that game to another user if the second placer wants to?


----------



## VashTS (Dec 21, 2015)

mine is coming along fine so far, just gotta grab a few more pieces tomorrow, then fully assemble and take pics  exciting Tempmas! 

if this comes out as good as I'm imagining, I feel confident in a win!

Merry Tempmas to all!


----------



## VashTS (Dec 21, 2015)

here is my entry:


Spoiler











and the creative process gallery


Spoiler



http://imgur.com/a/GDSAN



BONUS ugly sweater gallery


Spoiler



http://imgur.com/a/JjY2P


----------



## Blue (Dec 21, 2015)

VashTS said:


> here is my entry:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Noice


----------



## skypirate123 (Dec 22, 2015)

Okay I was told I'm not allowed to decorate the front of the house with a GIANT gbatemp logo. So sad... One more idea though... a yummy one!


----------



## nonameboy (Dec 22, 2015)

Here's my entry. Merry christmas tempers


Spoiler: click













Spoiler: printed version


----------



## Blue (Dec 22, 2015)

nonameboy said:


> Here's my entry. Merry christmas tempers
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click


Needs to be printed out...


----------



## nonameboy (Dec 22, 2015)

Aqib Ali said:


> Needs to be printed out...


Thank you. Updated now


----------



## Blue (Dec 22, 2015)

nonameboy said:


> Thank you. Updated now


Looks good.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Dec 23, 2015)

Another competition that I can't enter. Oh well, at least I got a NN3DSXL this Christmas.


----------



## skypirate123 (Dec 23, 2015)

As a note, do you mind if I cut off the 123 on my username? I just have that there so I always get an account set quickly


----------



## VashTS (Dec 23, 2015)

skypirate123 said:


> As a note, do you mind if I cut off the 123 on my username? I just have that there so I always get an account set quickly



I'd be hesitant to do that - the rules are the rules. 

if you like to live dangerously, go right ahead, I'm just saying I wouldn't.


----------



## skypirate123 (Dec 23, 2015)

VashTS said:


> I'd be hesitant to do that - the rules are the rules.
> 
> if you like to live dangerously, go right ahead, I'm just saying I wouldn't.








But we'll see!


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2015)

skypirate123 said:


> But we'll see!


Do the 123 as small as a (tm) symbol.


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 23, 2015)

skypirate123 said:


> As a note, do you mind if I cut off the 123 on my username? I just have that there so I always get an account set quickly


I guess you could write 123 on a sticky note and stick it to your entry, if you don't want to write it on the entry itself lol


----------



## skypirate123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Aqib Ali said:


> Do the 123 as small as a (tm) symbol.





NikolaMiljevic said:


> I guess you could write 123 on a sticky note and stick it to your entry, if you don't want to write it on the entry itself lol



We shall see!

Also +1 Nikola it's KURISUMAS!

El. Psy. Congroo.


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2015)

skypirate123 said:


> We shall see!
> 
> Also +1 Nikola it's *KURISMAS!*
> 
> El. Psy. Congroo.


▒▒▒▒█████████████████████▒▒
▒▒████████████████████████▒
▒▐█████▐░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█
▒█████▌█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█
▐█████▌█▀▀▀█████▀▀██████▀▀█
▐█████▐█░▒▒░░░░░▌▐░░░░░▐▐░█
▒█████▐█▌░▌▐▌█▐▐▌▐▌█▐▐▐─▐░█
▒█████▐█░▌▒▀▌██▐▌▐▌██▐▀─▐░█
▒█████▐█▌░▌──────▐──────▐░█
▒▐█▄█▌█░░░▌───▀▄▄▄▄▀───▐▐░█
▒▒███▌█░▒░▒▌─▐░░░░░░──▐▒░░█
█▀░░░░▀█░░▒▒▒░▐▄▄▄▄▌░─▒▒▒░█
▌░░░░░░█▒░░▒░░▌▀▀▀▀─░░─░░░█
█░░░░░▐▄░▒░░▒░▐▀▀▀▀░░░▒░▒░█
██▄▄▄▄██▒░▒░░▒░░▒░░░░▒░░░▄█
████████▄░░▒░░▒░░▒░▒░░░▐▄██
██████████▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄████
██████████████████████████████
██▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒██▒▒▒▒▒▒██
██▒▒██▒▒██▒▒██▒▒██▒▒██▒▒██▒▒██
██████▒▒██▒▒██▒▒██▒▒██▒▒██████
██▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒██▒▒██▒▒██▒▒▒▒▒▒██
██▒▒██████▒▒██▒▒██▒▒██▒▒██▒▒██
██▒▒██▒▒██▒▒██▒▒██▒▒██▒▒██▒▒██
██▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒██▒▒▒▒▒▒██
██████████████████████████████


----------



## chaosrunner (Dec 23, 2015)

so this is my entry hope to win 
(imgur link has better resolution)

my entry:



 
http://imgur.com/Xxrgg5M

my creative processes:
http://imgur.com/a/Mpd9s


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2015)

chaosrunner said:


> so this is my entry hope to win
> 
> 
> my entry:
> ...


The image says "IMG"


----------



## chaosrunner (Dec 23, 2015)

Aqib Ali said:


> The image says "IMG"


i edited it


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2015)

Bootiful


----------



## chaosrunner (Dec 23, 2015)

Aqib Ali said:


> Bootiful


thanks dude


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2015)

chaosrunner said:


> thanks dude


Watch that 3DSes battery


----------



## chaosrunner (Dec 23, 2015)

yea it gonna die soon


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2015)

chaosrunner said:


> yea it gonna die soon


Bruh


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 23, 2015)

*looks at the date*

Holy shit I gotta hurry up.


----------



## skypirate123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Right will be doing all my stuff tomorrow! Cutting it close!


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 23, 2015)

Okay, my entry is around 70% done now, after 2 and a half hours of working, and damn, my back hurts. I'll continue working on it in the morning, can't wait to show it to you guys, I'm damn proud of it


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Okay, my entry is around 70% done now, after 2 and a half hours of working, and damn, my back hurts. I'll continue working on it in the morning, can't wait to show it to you guys, I'm damn proud of it


Come on entries close already


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 23, 2015)

Aqib Ali said:


> Come on entries close already


They're ending tomorrow at 23:59.


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> They're ending tomorrow at 23:59.


I Know.


----------



## Mewdark (Dec 24, 2015)

Lurker here, I was wondering if I could enter the contest if Im from Uruguay.

EDIT: My aunts live in the US.


----------



## mashers (Dec 24, 2015)

My entry is attached! I have been warned that it might not be eligible because it's designed digitally, but I hope that it will still be considered like some other entries which were designed digitally and then turned into something physical.

My entry is a homebrew app which turns your 3DS into a real Christmas decoration. It features:

A wintery Mario background on the top screen using a falling snow effect
Tempy with an animated Tempmas message on the bottom screen
My own Christmas arrangement of the Mario music
Use the D-Pad to control the snow (up and down to increase/decrease the amount of snow, left and right to control the wind direction)
I had hoped to add a feature to blow away the snow by blowing into the microphone, but I couldn't figure it out in time. So press L and the snow will blow away. If you want, you can blow into your 3DS at the same time to get the originally intended effect 
Press A/B/X/Y for extra musical and animated treats!
Press START to quit

As you can see in the attached photos I have put this in my Christmas tree as a real decoration! I have attached a zip file containing the 3dsx, smdh and audio files. The graphics are built in to the app. Just extract the zip file and place the merrytempmas folder in an appropriate location on your SD card, and then launch it from your homebrew launcher!

Merry Tempmas everybody!

Download link:
http://www.mashley.net/merrytempmas.zip


----------



## Qtis (Dec 24, 2015)

Mewdark said:


> Lurker here, I was wondering if I could enter the contest if Im from Uruguay.
> 
> EDIT: My aunts live in the US.


Yes, you can enter. No limitations for location in order to take part in the contest


----------



## wiewcw (Dec 24, 2015)

@mashers an homebrew hmm i think it will be first place...
But you wanna new New 3DS cunning


----------



## joelv6 (Dec 24, 2015)

Here is my entry





i didnt inlcude a picture of the star because its the only one thats visible

here is my progress link
http://imgur.com/a/qT1ui


----------



## mashers (Dec 24, 2015)

I meant to say, I can provide source code to mods to prove I made this (though my name is in the app anyway). I can put the source on GitHub after the competition if anyone's interested.

Just a quick question, can the first prize winner source the 3DS themselves? A device on 9.2 would be handy for development on the off chance I win


----------



## Blue (Dec 24, 2015)

mashers said:


> I meant to say, I can provide source code to mods to prove I made this (though my name is in the app anyway). I can put the source on GitHub after the competition if anyone's interested.
> 
> Just a quick question, can the first prize winner source the 3DS themselves? A device on 9.2 would be handy for development on the off chance I win





Costello said:


> a regular brand new N3DS. (but if you can find a site that sells 3DSes with older firmwares for the same price, that's fine too)


----------



## wiewcw (Dec 24, 2015)

But I think it isn't x-mass decoration :/


----------



## skypirate123 (Dec 24, 2015)

jsa said:


> Would hanging my 3DS on my Christmas tree with a custom homebrew app (with an animation or something) running count as an ornament?
> edit: oc I'd take a photo and upload it





T-hug said:


> A few people have asked this, surprisingly, and the answer is no. Although a very thoughtful, creative and interesting idea, entries must be 100% your own creation.



Just as a warning for the 3DS apps... but no harm living dangerously


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 24, 2015)

My entry is finally done, after about 4 hours of work 

Behold: The Tempy Pillow!






Made from an old t-shirt (totally not Puma #notasponsor), some orange fabric, pillow stuffing, thread and a needle, all by myself.
This might be one of the best things I've made so far 

Pictures of the creative process:



Spoiler



It all began with a t-shirt and a piece of paper.




I drew Tempy on the paper.




I cut him out.




Placed him on a piece of cut-up t-shirt.




And outlined the design.




Fabric is cut out and ready for sewing.




All sewn up!




Pillow stuffing is ready!




And done! Coin and santa-bear for scale.




Santa hat :3




And finally, real-life Tempy, featuring my little sister:







That's it for my entry, good luck to everyone!

Edit:

I noticed that Tapatalk shrinks the pics before uploading them, so I uploaded them to Mega too, if you'd like to see them in their original size:

https://mega.nz/#!gUMEHZ7C!Sn-YWZnQLiWUSQnlMoQvOZEGKEIwGTvOFk2ORlfiGDM


----------



## D-Trogh (Dec 24, 2015)

This tool so much longer than I imagined it would.
Cutting small, let's call them, circles is f*cking hard!
I could've just drawn them, but oh well.. #tempmas #shouldbestudying #procrastinating





Work

And here's a gif. Praise yourselves lucky you don't hear the annoying repeating jingle bells music.
Although, I must say that with this Tempmas decoration it makes it a LOT more bearable 


Spoiler











*Edit:*
Btw, the extra Santa in the bottom left is made by my little sister. His expression finally fits the scene now


----------



## wiewiec (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi,

I'd like to show you my submit - GBATEMP's XMAS ORNAMENTS


----------



## Akira (Dec 24, 2015)

Here is my entry:

It's a christmas village decoration. Christmas Tempy and the gifts was made with clay, the house with popsicle sticks and colored using water color. The "trees" are made by creating a template and printing it, then cutting it and pasting it together. The background is a styrofoam painted using watercolors again.




Spoiler









Here is the creative process:


Spoiler


----------



## Evil pol (Dec 24, 2015)

Okay, so here is my entry.  I'm not very talented and it's not as great and spectacular as most of yours. Small handmade thing, that anyone can make at home. I made it by myself from the very beggining to the end and i'm proud of it.  I will hang it up on my christmas tree.

Here we go then...

*Code name: Christmas TempCube

I. Intro - all the stuff that i used.*

Primary stuff:
http://i.imgur.com/bJWYFCf.png

Secondary Stuff:

http://i.imgur.com/2sACHRM.jpg

*II. Let's get to work...*

The first part is just drawing:

http://i.imgur.com/ymqHz2B.png

...and cutting

http://i.imgur.com/XeElLDI.jpg

Next part - some simple sketches... Well not very simple for me in this "micro scale" 

http://i.imgur.com/tEMEED5.png
http://i.imgur.com/x0VCx7n.png
http://i.imgur.com/1keRbUi.png
http://i.imgur.com/yrZyxFe.png

After that is time to add some colors

http://i.imgur.com/jM6MbGh.png

...few hours later:

http://i.imgur.com/xQVKyU1.png
http://i.imgur.com/h8nFPMt.png

And it's almost done... Now just make a little hook from paper clip, put in into the center of upper square (it's good to use a piece of insulating tape, it's much stronger than paper itself), and glue the whole cube.
*
III. Final results.*

Unfortunately i don't have a camera. Photos from my cell phone are really bad, but i hope it's clear enough to see that every square has different colour - red, blue, green and yellow - like SNES action buttons. 

http://i.imgur.com/g9g6SVi.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/zITfOdv.png
http://i.imgur.com/piJsUxl.png
http://i.imgur.com/Fg03NZJ.jpg
*
IV. Outro.*

Christmas TempCube is multifunctional - you can make it just like i did and hang it up on the christmas tree. You can make it also without the hook and use double-sided adhesive tape instead of insulating tape. Then just stick the bow or something like that to it and it will be a great box for small christmas gift to someone you love. 

http://i.imgur.com/v946gWf.jpg

And that's all. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## skypirate123 (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm done! Photos up in a little bit once I've uploaded them all to my computer :3

P.S I wrote a little story too because I'm silly like that.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 24, 2015)

Not many entries submitted with just over six hours to go. If anyone has a few hours to spare and is in any way creative you might want to jump on this, you never know you could end up winning a 3DS for just an afternoons work!


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 24, 2015)

My entry should be ready within a few hours 

Good luck everyone!

And *MERRY CHRISTMAS!*


----------



## linnethsilv (Dec 24, 2015)

Here is my entry poured my christmas heart into it



Spoiler











Creative Process 


Spoiler



http://imgur.com/a/KYfC9


----------



## skypirate123 (Dec 24, 2015)

Evening all. Hope you enjoy! Few bits went skewiff but I hope you enjoy my little story, photos, and decorations for my little Christmas tree at home!

Click the Spoiler link below to view my entry! :3



Spoiler



Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house.
Three little ladies tummies were stirring, scaring even the pet mouse.
Master we are hungry! Please make us something good!
They kept pleading and pleading, so decided I should.






Hmm let me think, I should be making Homebrew apps…
But would ladies like cookies? With choc chips perhaps…?
So we got the ingredients, and popped them in a bowl.
And stirred so hard, that it really took its toll.










We got out a tray, popped baking paper on it
Then rolled out the dough into shapes we saw fit!
Into the oven, the cookies they went
It was then we waited… about 15 minutes spent.














Time to decorate, one lady was hyped!
Details on the cookies, we then decided to pipe.
The final outcome was glorious, the cookies looked great.
But first we must take photos, then after we ate!










Now photos were done, we sent to our friends.
To see what they thought of our awesome amends.
We wish you a Merry Tempmas, to all on GBAtemp!
Have a wonderful day, and a Happy New Year! (emp)


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 24, 2015)

Well, here is my entry after so many ideas (most of which was going way overboard). My work had a bunch of old computer parts and cables, and that's where I got the idea for this.



Spoiler













Spoiler











*Entire process:*

http://imgur.com/a/qunAn

*Step-by-step:
*


Spoiler



Started with 4 computer power cables to make the base of the wreath, and the various controllers/devices I wanted to add

http://imgur.com/sMpiYz8
http://imgur.com/0u8mV9M

Began forming the wreath, but it did not want to stay.

http://imgur.com/Ipld2AB
http://imgur.com/xoAu12Z

Forgot to take a picture of me adding the controllers on (which at this point I realized that there were too many, so I removed the bulky N64 controller.
Felt I needed a bit more meat on the wreath, so I found another computer power cable and a monitor cable.

http://imgur.com/xoAu12Z

Had it almost ready, but realized that I had an extra set of colored lights that would really make this.

http://imgur.com/YsZ32bY

One problem.......Have you ever tried to wrap christmas lights around something as small as this?!?

http://imgur.com/SMrOIoi
http://imgur.com/tWSXU8G

Almost done with the lights (took much longer than the cables)

http://imgur.com/dT1LctM

Whoops! Forgot the SNES controller!

http://imgur.com/vtxp301

Figured I needed something to display with it to show Tempmas, so good ol' MSPaint was there to assist. Too bad my printer decided it did not want to assist properly.....

http://imgur.com/8bSL9YP
http://imgur.com/Jj549tg

Now for the final touch. My very first GBA to hang on the wreath. Found a long tie-strap, used the battery casing to hold it, and tie it to the wreath

http://imgur.com/oxYBKP8

And voila! Finito! It is done!

http://imgur.com/x3rT4NK
http://imgur.com/DhDpIKH
http://imgur.com/t7vkTzH


----------



## Aliahan (Dec 24, 2015)

Finally it's finished. I haven't slept in days. O_O It's the Tempy Tree-Topper!





I like how it looks in the dark. Has a super-villain vibe to it:






Spoiler: Close-ups








I can't catch it on camera, but the screens on the mini-New 3DS glow in the dark. :/ Wish I could get a pic of it.




























Spoiler: Creative Process








Everything was made from Sculpey (an oven-baked clay) and some foil.




Scrunch up some foil into shapes that vaguely resemble what I want to make.




Add clay. I also put some beading wire in the limbs for support. Should've done that at the beginning but I derped and forgot wire existed. It's been years since I last sculpted. >_>




So _that's_ what he looks like naked. The body here has been baked, but the head is still malleable.




The clothes are about to be baked.




Pretty much done sculpting him at this point. I didn't have enough time to sand everything, so the final ended up looking rough after being painted.




And lastly the text, about to be baked along with Tempy on his expanded base (I wanted him to be able to stand without support from a tree stem).




Painting has begun. The primer gets lumpy in places, especially since I didn't sand anything. The primer can be sanded too, but it takes a lot of time I didn't have. 




Almost done! Just need to paint that base so it blends in with the tree, plus my name tag and the mini-3DS.




Almost 3 hours later the painting is finally done and dry enough for some finish. I think I was "charging" the mini-New 3DS when this picture was taken, so it was in a window sill. It's not permanently fixed to Tempy's hand, I use unbaked clay to stick it in place.


I don't even wanna think about how many hours I spent on it. -_-; It's fun sculpting up until I get to the part where I have to paint it. Then I remember what a huge pain in the ass it is to paint a complex 3D object.

Well, at least it was worth the effort. It's a pretty cool physical manifestation of Tempy, IMO. Given more time I would've sanded out any flaws and improved on some details like clothes folds and wrinkles. I originally had this idea in mind of Tempy as the tree topper, plus a few small ornaments of game characters like Link or whatever, but I quickly realized that wasn't gonna happen in such a short time frame. :/


----------



## Buck_7 (Dec 24, 2015)

Awesome works everyone. By the way, where can you find the gbatemp mascot logo? I'd like to use that too.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 24, 2015)

Buck_7 said:


> Awesome works everyone. By the way, where can you find the gbatemp mascot logo? I'd like to use that too.


https://gbatemp.net/threads/tempy-gbatemp-mascot-graphics.51083/

You have two hours before the competition finishes.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 24, 2015)

Finally!! 

I'm not picking up my drawing tablet for the next 2 weeks. So much work on this, especially the inking and painting on Photoshop 

Everything in my entry is made by me, from the character drawings and paintings, to the crappy cutout letters!

The characters are all too familiar to us. This features *Mario*, *Pikachu*, *Sonic*, *Master Chief*, *Solid Snake*, *Cloud Strife*, *Ness* and *Toad*! This was inspired by the Super Smash Bros idea, and I've been meaning to do something like this for years now. I also threw in my very own version of *Tempy, *the mighty overseer!

You should really zoom in, in order to see the full details of the characters and the whole Tempmas postcard design thing.

Anyways I hope you guys like it:



Spoiler: Entry










Close up:








Process:









I'm also leaving a link to the ACTUAL maximum quality JPEG I drew:


http://imgur.com/UtuzrbJ

*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL OF YOU AND GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE THAT ENTERED!*


----------



## EntermateStar (Dec 24, 2015)

Damn, don't have printer paper or anything to make it physical, oh well, i was one of the winners of the last thing for halloween so good luck to the people for this one :3


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 24, 2015)

last min entry.....kept meaning to get around to doing something more impressive, but hey what can you really do in 30 mins


----------



## Buck_7 (Dec 24, 2015)

Finaally done *faints






https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3mcgwpls5z8fiuf/AAD3bnr_h9Eqc52ueI1pDY_Ta?dl=0&preview=DSC00013.JPG

Process of creation: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3mcgwpls5z8fiuf/AAD3bnr_h9Eqc52ueI1pDY_Ta?dl=0

*Why isn't my image showing up properly??


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 25, 2015)

Ok everyone thanks for your efforts, the competition is now closed to further entries. Once all the staff have recovered from their turkey hangover we will vote and announce the winners!

MERRY TEMPMAS EVERYONE! 



Buck_7 said:


> *Why isn't my image showing up properly??



Fixed it for you.


----------



## joelv6 (Dec 25, 2015)

good luck to everyone


----------



## Buck_7 (Dec 25, 2015)

@p1ngpong - Thankyouthankyou XD

[EDIT] - For some reason it reverted to not displaying correctly so I tried fixing it and it worked for a while. Then today I checked and it's not displaying again. Will you still count this in? The picture is view able by clicking on the link...


----------



## chaosrunner (Dec 25, 2015)

hope i win wanna get smash 4 3dsso badly


----------



## D-Trogh (Dec 25, 2015)

Aliahan said:


> Finally it's finished. I haven't slept in days. O_O It's the Tempy Tree-Topper!
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Well, at least it was worth the effort. It's a pretty cool physical manifestation of Tempy, IMO. Given more time I would've sanded out any flaws and improved on some details like clothes folds and wrinkles. I originally had this idea in mind of Tempy as the tree topper, plus a few small ornaments of game characters like Link or whatever, but I quickly realized that wasn't gonna happen in such a short time frame. :/


This is amazing! Congratulations and a Merry Christmas!


----------



## skypirate123 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hope you are all enjoying you Christmas and eating lots of yummy food!


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 25, 2015)

skypirate123 said:


> Hope you are all enjoying you Christmas and eating lots of yummy food!



It's around that time of year when you're constantly over-fed with chocolate, christmas pasteries, and more chocolate.

I can even look at chocolate anymore.


----------



## skypirate123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hnnnnng got to my last Tempmas cookie... I don't wanna eat it Q-Q But they are yummy!

Also yay new Nendoroid for Christmas hehe. Umaru!  



>


----------



## Aliahan (Dec 27, 2015)

Finally managed to get a picture of the glowing mini-New 3DS screens of my Tempy Tree Topper:


----------



## happyboy15 (Dec 27, 2015)

the prizes looks great this tempmas


----------



## skypirate123 (Dec 28, 2015)

Oh by the way I know the comp is over but thought I'd throw up the logo with the Christmas hat I edited/made. Thought it looked quite nice and maybe you can use next year ^-^b


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 28, 2015)

Any estimate on when the results will be posted?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 28, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Any estimate on when the results will be posted?


once they figure out exactly what my submission was supposed to be


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 28, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> once they figure out exactly what my submission was supposed to be



Link me. Too lazy.


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 28, 2015)

WhiteMaze said:


> Link me. Too lazy.


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?posts/5882666


----------



## skypirate123 (Dec 28, 2015)

Oh you gaiz.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 28, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?posts/5882666



Oh yeah that is an awesome entry.

I suck at crafting anything.


----------



## Rob Blou (Jan 1, 2016)

Congrats to the winners!! Those decorations are amazing


----------

